# Winterkleidung ab 28.9 bei ALDI



## Flok (21. September 2005)

Moin! 

Gerade hab ich ein Aldiprospekt im Briefkasten gefunden, darin sind Radklamotten für den Winter ab dem 28.9 zu finden:








Radfahrjacke, 100% Polyester, Windblocker-Material, winddicht, atmungsaktiv, verlängerte Rückenpartie, verschiedene Farbkombinationen,
Größen S - XL

Stück: 12,99







Radlertrikot,  50% Mikro-Polyester (außen), 50% Polyester-Coolmax (innen),
atmungsaktiv, windabweisend, verschiedene Farbkombinationen,
Größen S - XL

Stück: 8,99







Radfahrhose, 86% Polyamid, 14% Elastan, Sitzpolster bakteriostatisch ausgerüstet, Halbhose oder Trägerform, wärmend, windabweisend, Farbe schwarz,
Größen S - XL

Stück: 9,99







Radfahrunterhemd, Kurzarm oder Langarm, 100% Polyester, verschiedene Farben,
Größen S - XL.

Stück: 5,99



Das ganze ist auch unter http://www.aldi-essen.de/ -> Aldi-Aktuell zu finden und gilt glaub ich nur für die nördlichen Aldi-Fialen (also nicht Aldi Süd)

Frage: Was ist von dem Zeug zu halten? Taugen die Aldisachen im Allgemeinen? Ich würde damit ganz gerne bei um die 5 °C fahren und nicht erfrieren   

Gruß

TP


----------



## Männix (21. September 2005)

Guckstu: ALDI-Süd vom 28.08.05 

Die Trägerhose (Gr. L)sitzt wie ein Muschelsack, die ohne Träger (Gr. M) passt mir sehr gut. Ich bin 1,80 groß bei 81 kilo. Beide Hosen haben keine Schlaufen für die Füße, was ich als Nachteil empfinde.
Ansonsten kann man die Hosen in der kalten Jahreszeit sehr gut anziehen, die halten schön warm. Ich konnte es schon bei frostigen Morgentemperaturen testen! Die Unterhemden sind auch O.K.
Die Handschuhe, die auch im Angebot waren, halten nicht soooo doll warm, aber für den Preis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (21. September 2005)

handelt es sich dabei um die selben klamotten? Ich bin 1,92m groß und 81kg schwer, also normal müsste ich schon XL nehmen. Ich will aber auch keine Trägerhose, sondern die Halbhose ohne Träger 

Ansonsten kauf ich vieleicht zur Sicherheit die Hose noch in L, kann sie dann ja immernoch an Freunde oder im Internet verkaufen


----------



## golo120 (22. September 2005)

Hallo Terrorpudel,

also ich will jetzt wirklich keine Markendiskussion oder "rettet den Fachhandel" und vom Zaun brechen, kann Dir jedoch nur von meinen Erfahrungen mit Discounter-Klamotten berichten: 
(Ich fahre ganzjährig, bei jedem Wetter und allen Temperaturen, meisten 3-4 Stunden CC-Race-Tempo). Habe mir vor einem Jahr vergleichbare Produkte vom Dicounter geholt und kann sie generell nur bedingt empfehlen, da sie für mich meistens hinsichtlich Passform und auch Wärmeisolation nicht ausreichend waren und ich immer mehr anziehen musste, als mir lieb war. Es ist ätzend, sich durch mehrere Lagen an Klamotten nicht mehr gscheid bewegen zu können. Ich halte die ALDI-Teile bei 5 Grad nicht für ausreichend, weil der Wind bei dieser Temperatur logisch noch kälter empfunden wird. Heute ärgere ich mich über die vielen Euronen, die ich lieber gleich besser in richtige Klamotten investiert hätte.

Gruß Gordon


----------



## karmakiller (22. September 2005)

tja da hat wohl jeder andere Erfahrungen - aber zu diesem Thema gab es auch schon einige Threads:

ich kann dir die Winterhose von Aldi Nord die es letztes Jahr gab uneingeschränkt empfehlen
die ist wirklich super

die AldiSüd-Winterhose mit Trägern die es dieses Jahr gab hatte einen unmöglichen Schnitt - hab mir daher die ohne Träger gekauft 
die ist auch  
die Wintertrikots finde ich etwas dünn
die Unterhemden sind sehr gut 
die Handschuhe ebenfalls
die Winterjacke ist auch TOP

ich verlange von AldiKleidung auch nicht die Funktion von Assos oder Sugoi
für meine Ansprüche reicht es absolut


----------



## 1. saison (22. September 2005)

wohne an einer schnittstelle von aldi nord zu sued, kann mir also immer die rosinen rauspicken.

trikot und jacke von sued sind ok.
die hose ist vorsichtig gesagt gewöhnungbedürftig. vorne im schritt wirft sie in jeder position falten und hinten sieht sie aus wie ne pampers ... . naja, wer lachen will der darf. hoffentlich hält sie warm und ist einigermaßen bequem. hab sie noch nicht getragen. mein kumpel schon und dem wurde es bei 15 grad schnell zu warm   ansonsten war er aber zufrieden. anscheinend lässt es sich gut auf der pampers sitzen ... .

zu den kommenden aldi nord klamotten. im gegensatz zu den vorjahren wurde das label geändert - steht nun shamp drauf und nicht mehr crane. aldi sued war auch crane.
wichtiger ist jedoch, dass trikot und jacke anscheinend keine rückentasche haben. weder auf den photos erkennbar noch in der artikelbeschreibung. das würde mich von einem kauf abhalten. denn wo sollen denn schlüssel, mp3 player und tabak hin?
vielleicht muss ich dann die klamotten mixen.


----------



## daniel77 (22. September 2005)

golo120 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Terrorpudel,
> 
> also ich will jetzt wirklich keine Markendiskussion oder "rettet den Fachhandel" und vom Zaun brechen, kann Dir jedoch nur von meinen Erfahrungen mit Discounter-Klamotten berichten:
> (Ich fahre ganzjährig, bei jedem Wetter und allen Temperaturen, meisten 3-4 Stunden CC-Race-Tempo). Habe mir vor einem Jahr vergleichbare Produkte vom Dicounter geholt und kann sie generell nur bedingt empfehlen, da sie für mich meistens hinsichtlich Passform und auch Wärmeisolation nicht ausreichend waren und ich immer mehr anziehen musste, als mir lieb war. Es ist ätzend, sich durch mehrere Lagen an Klamotten nicht mehr gscheid bewegen zu können. Ich halte die ALDI-Teile bei 5 Grad nicht für ausreichend, weil der Wind bei dieser Temperatur logisch noch kälter empfunden wird. Heute ärgere ich mich über die vielen Euronen, die ich lieber gleich besser in richtige Klamotten investiert hätte.
> ...




  meine Meinung, besonders die Atmungsaktivität/Trockenzeit von Trikots lassen stark zu wünschen übrig.
Dann doch lieber ein Nalini-Trikot als fünf Tchibo, Aldi oder Lidl, außerdem riechen die Sachen  immer so nach Plastik :kotz:


----------



## jona$ (22. September 2005)

ich find die aldi-winterklamotten prima, werde mir nächste woche noch einen satz holen.


----------



## foenfrisur (22. September 2005)

aldi-nord klamotten vom letzten jahr (champ):

sehen halt nicht so doll aus, sind dafür billig
bin zufrieden damit.
vor allem die hose mit kniepolster war ziemlich gut und relativ gut verarbeitet, guter schnitt.
und das trikot hält warm, ist aber etwas weit geschnitten....
passt also noch was drunter   


aldi-süd von diesem jahr (crane-sports):

trikot ist was von 10-20°C, hatte es vor kurzem mit ner ibc weste drüber auf ner ctf an...
war ok, aber wir haben ja noch sommer   
also nix für kaltes wetter.
die hose ist klasse...wird auch warm halten.
besseres sitzpolster als bei der aldi-nord hose und ne gute passform.


nach plastik hat übrigens noch nix gerochen...weder aldi noch tchibo klamotten....
und die riechen auch noch nach lecker kaffee!
das kann ein protective z.B. trikot nicht  
und auch was die trockenzeit und atmungsaktivität angeht....hab schon deutlich schlechtere markenklamotten erlebt!
die sachen trocknen schnell und man läuft nicht heiß darunter.


btw., tchibo....die langen winterhandschuhe vom letzten jahr sind weltklasse!


----------



## karmakiller (23. September 2005)

also wenn die Klamotten einmal in der Wäsche waren, riecht da aber auch nix mehr nach Plastik   
neue Kleidung werden bei mir sowieso vor dem Tragen immer erst gewaschen 

und das mit der Atmungsaktivitöt/Trockenzeit kann ich nicht bestätigen
die Aldi-Sachen stehen meinen Pearl Izumi-Shirts nicht nach 

jeder soll aber das tragen was er bereit ist auszugeben und mit dessen Funktionalität er zufrieden ist   

warte noch auf die Tchibo-FahrradSachen , da werde ich mich nochmal eindecken


----------



## northpoint (23. September 2005)

Vielleicht kaufe ich mir dieses Jahr mal solch eine Winterhose bei AN in zwei Grössen?
Zurückbringen kann man die Teile ja immer noch.

Wann machen eigentlich die Läden bei denen auf? 8 oder 9h?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. September 2005)

winterhose:

für 10 euro bekommst nix besseres.
vorne winddicht, hinten flausch. hält bei ca 5 bis 10 grad warm. darüber fahr ich eh kurz.

bin 1,77, 72 kilo, M passt nach 1x waschen wie angegossen.

wennns wirklich von 0 bis 5 grad wird, kaufst dir halt 2 hosen und ziehst sie uebereinander.

das sitzpolster ist leider minderwertig und setzt sich schnell durch. aber: in den meisten fällen ziehst du ja sowieso deine normale (gute) bike shorts an und die thermo hose drüber.

das unterhemd ist zwiespalt für mich: habs zwar aktuell jeden morgen an. durch die winddichte vorderseite ist es aber sehr unflexibel. hält aber sehr dicht.

die winterjacke ist eher ne "herbst und freizeitjacke". da holst dir lieber ne softshell. 

das teil hält für das gewicht und den preis erstaunlich warm, da es jedoch nicht winddicht ist, kühlst du schnell aus. 
ich finds im winter eher wichtiger, dass ich ne winddichtd membran hab, statt mit dicker wolle rumzufahren.

das wintertrikot diesen jahres ist nix anderes als ein langes trikot.

das trikot vor 2 jahren, was ich gekauft hab, ist wie ein dicker, angerauter pulli. genial. 100% plastik, aber isoliert wie sau.

karmakiller sagt ja auch, dass das aktuelle trikot sehr dünn ist. 

die handschuhe gibts für 3 euro. die halten bei 3 bis 5 grad morgens die finger vorm zugwind geschützt. sie halten NICHT warm und isolieren nicht, sind aber winddicht. das finde ich wichtiger.

im notfall halt reklamieren. ich hab auch nach 2 monaten die sommer radhose reklamiert : das sitzpolster rieb sich auf und machte die tour zu nem ritt auf schmiergelpapier.

wie immer: kassenzettel und barcode auf den klamotten aufbewahren. 

was die hose angeht: wenn du ne gute kombihose von nem markenhersteller willst (vorne winddicht, hinten flausch), zahlste locker 80 euro aufwärts für sowas. viele hersteller bieten sowas auch garnicht an, zum meinem unverständnis. und nämlich nur die normalen flausch-hosen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. September 2005)

> ur von meinen Erfahrungen mit Discounter-Klamotten berichten:
> (Ich fahre ganzjährig, bei jedem Wetter und allen Temperaturen, meisten 3-4 Stunden CC-Race-Tempo). Habe mir vor einem Jahr vergleichbare Produkte vom Dicounter geholt und kann sie generell nur bedingt empfehlen, da sie für mich meistens hinsichtlich Passform und auch Wärmeisolation nicht ausreichend waren und ich immer mehr anziehen musste, als mir lieb war. Es ist ätzend, sich durch mehrere Lagen an Klamotten nicht mehr gscheid bewegen zu können.



na gut. das ist halt zwiebelprinzip, aber davon abgesehen:

was empfiehlst DU denn bei 5 bis 0 grad temperatur und was fährst du als winterradfahrer?


----------



## golo120 (26. September 2005)

Hallo alpha-centauri,

also bei bei 5 bis 0 grad temperatur fahre ich Folgendes:

Falke Bicycles Socken + Gore Tex Überschuhe
Bicycles Thermohose Pro II
Odlo Langarmshirt
Bicycles Thermotrikot Pro II
Handschuhe (Gore Bike Wear)

und bei Temperaturen bis minus 15 (weniger hatte ich noch nicht) fahre ich:

2 Falke Bicycles Socken + Gore Tex Überschuhe Windstopper
ODLO Langlauftight (innen angeraut) + Bicycles Thermohose Pro III
Odlo Langarmshirt
Bicycles Thermotrikot Pro III
Bicycles Thermjacke Pro III
Handschuhe (Gore Bike Wear Winsstopper)

Ansonsten benutze ich bei den Extremtemperaturen für Füsse, Knie, Schultern und Lenden die Salbe Finalgon (aber sehr vorsichtig in der Dosierung!!!) Damit hält man in Bewegung bleibend alles für ca. 2 Stunden recht warm. Allerdings gebe auch ich zu, dass ich nach 3 Stunden bei solchen Temperaturen schon durchaus vor Kälte den Zehen brüllen könnnte, da ich auch im Winter mit den dünneren Race-Schuhen fahre.

Eine echte Empfehlung auszusprechen ist wie immer sehr schwer, da sich bekanntermassen jeder durch individuell verschiedenes Temperaturempfinden auszeichnet. Ich selber neige eher sehr schnell zum Schwitzen und weniger zum Frieren. Im Winter versuche ich im allgemeinen den Puls bei 150-160 zu halten, dann bleibt mir zumindestens von innen "warm".


----------



## Levty (26. September 2005)

was sagt ihr zu der hose OHNE träger? ich steh nicht so auf träger, aber vll steige ich ja um, ist die hose ohne träger irgendwie unkomfortagbel? oder rutscht die rum?

danke, gruss, killuah1


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. September 2005)

> golo120 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [mcgd]samiel (27. September 2005)

hab die letztjahres Klamotten von Aldi Nord. Is OK das Zeugs, im Winter fahr ich eh nicht so viel und so schnell, dafür hats gereicht. Im Sommer fahr ich durchweg teure Sachen von Pearl Izumi (da wird man ja auch mehr gesehen  )...

Der Hose merkt man bei nem SLR schon das schlechtere Sitzpolster an. Mit ner Unterhose vom Langlauf reicht die aber bis -10°. 
Das Trikot war letztes Jahr viel zu weit geschnitten für CC, flattert nur so durch die Gegend.
Die Jacke ist totale sche**e, find ich. Die hält zwar warm, aber ist absolut nich athmungsaktiv und fühlt sich komisch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (28. September 2005)

So, heute morgen frisch mit den Aldiklamotten eingedeckt in XL (bei 1,92m und 81kg). Passen wirklich super (wie angegossen!)   

Hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht:





Die Jacke, innen Fleece, hält schon warm, und ordentlich großer Rücktasche.





Langarmunterhemd, vorne ist der Brustbereich aus Winddichten Material, hinten und an den Ärmeln ist luftdurchlässigeres Material (auch Polyester) vernäht.





Langarmtrikot, Außen Mikrofaser, innen Coolmax. Hat hinten eine große Rückentasche mit einzelnen Fächern (für zwei Trinkflaschen aussen und in der mitte einen Powerbar z.B.) und eine Rückentasche mit Reißverschluss (für handy etc.)





Die Hose (ohne Träger). Polster ist auf den ersten Blick ungefähr so wie bei meiner Fox Mid Ranger. Positiv ist die extra Polsterung an den Kniegelenken (auch bei Stürzen z.B.) und natürlich werden dann die Gelenke besser gewärmt. Auch gut gefallen haben mir die Reißverschlüsse an den Hosenbeinen, damit bekommt man die Hose unten windicht, wobei die Hose gleichzeitig lang genug ist (geht mir bis zu den Knöcheln).

Praxistest von einigen Sachen erfolgt wahrscheinlich am Wochenende (wenn es die Zeit erlaubt...)

TP


----------



## Jan Itor (28. September 2005)

Ich habe auch mal zugeschlagen, die Hose ohne Träger fällt etwas kleiner aus als die Trägerhose, finde ich.  Also kommt bei 1,86 mit 86kg erstere in XL, letztere in L zum Einsatz.

Ich habe zwar noch keine Erfahrung mit Winterklamotten, aber im Schritt wirkt der Stoff dann doch etwas dünn auf mich. Denke da brauchts dann vielleicht auch noch Thermounterwäsche.


----------



## Ramathon (28. September 2005)

So, ich habe auch    von allem etwas, vor allem die Jacke ist vom schnitt Super. Die Trägerhose sitzt vom Polster besser als die ohne Träger und wenn es richtig Kalt ist zieh ich sie einfach drüber (doppelt wärmt besser)
Die Unterziehhemden sind sehr weit geschnitten und der Kragen auch die Ärmel sind etwas zu kurz ....   sieht ja keiner!
aber sonst Top


----------



## Moped Dennis (28. September 2005)

hallo

hab mir heute das trikot in L und jacke in L + XL gekauft!

das trikot passt super! die jacke in L ebenso! letztens jahr bei aldi hatte ich auch eine winterjacke in XL gekauft und passt super genauso wie jetzt die jacke in L! Fällt also grösser aus diesmal!

die hose hab ich nicht genommen, von letzten winter die aldi hose hatte mir nicht so gefallen da das polster nicht gut saß und auch so zu dünn war.

die jacke in XL tausch ich nun um oder sie geht nach ebay


----------



## Moped Dennis (28. September 2005)

falls also jemand eine jacke in xl farbe blau/scharz nicht mehr bekommen hat kann ich gerne bei mir melden!

hab ich noch nichtmal ausgepackt die jacke da ja die in L passte!


----------



## Ambientkatz (28. September 2005)

Ich bin vorhin aus Neugier mal 2 Stunden mit den Sachen gefahren, obwohl es noch warm genug für kurz war. Ich habe alle Sachen in L gekauft.
Fazit: die Trägerhose passt mir mit 179cm und 78 Kg sehr gut, nix schlabbert oder kneift. Das Coolmax-Sitzpolster gehört zu den üblichen Verdächtigen, ist aber gross genug, nicht so ein Läppchen wie bei den kurzen Sommerhosen. Sehr angenehm die wärmenden Polster auf den Knien.
Das Trikot ebenfalls gut passend (ich habe keinen Bierwanst), richtige Ärmellänge, die Taschen sehr ordentlich (sogar mit einem Reissverschluss), allerdings bin ich drunter sehr nass geworden, die Wasserdurchlässigkeit könnte besser sein. Aber für den Preis kann man nicht meckern.
Das Unterhemd fällt in L sehr gross aus, werde ich in M umtauschen, zum Glück hatte es hier 3 mal mehr Unterhemden als alles andere.
Die Jacke schliesslich hab ich noch nicht getestet, das Langarmtrikot und ne Weste haben heute gereicht.
Alles in allem kann man mit der ganzen Garnitur für den Alltag zufrieden sein, nur Waschen sollte man sie vor dem Tragen, sonst riecht man wie eine Chemiefabrik.


----------



## foenfrisur (28. September 2005)

hab mal das kurzarm-unterhemd mitgenommen...
recht weit geschnitten...naja...mal sehen...

und bei der nächst kleineren größe wär der schnitt an sich ok, passt auch schön auf den körper...aber die arme wollen nicht ganz durch die dafür vorgesehenen löcher


----------



## Moped Dennis (28. September 2005)

Ambientkatz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe alle Sachen in L gekauft.
> 179cm und 78 Kg. Das Trikot ebenfalls gut passend (ich habe keinen Bierwanst



hmmmmm ich hab auch L und mir sitzt das trikot locker. ich bin aber 1,85 und 16kg schwerer.


----------



## Ambientkatz (28. September 2005)

Moped Dennis schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmmm ich hab auch L und mir sitzt das trikot locker. ich bin aber 1,85 und 16kg schwerer.



Deswegen musst du nicht dicker sein als ich. Stimmt aber, sitzt recht locker, aber noch passend. Ist mir wegen isolierender Luft auch lieber, man soll bei Kälte nicht so eng tragen und ich mag nicht aussehen wie ein Würschtel   
Meine anderen Sachen von Biemme sitzen in L allesamt recht eng, daher...
Zudem isses ja für kältere Tage, da trägt man meistens noch was drüber.

Oder kann es sein, dass die Sachen nicht alle auf einmal oder am selben Ort produziert werden und daher verschieden ausfallen? Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus.


----------



## nitro_x (28. September 2005)

Hatte mir mal ne Laufhose im Aldi gekauft....der Schnitt war zum piepen...seit dem Schau ich immer weg  

Hab mir heute ne Gonso Thermohose gekauft....sitzt perfekt...nur der Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## porca miseria (29. September 2005)

Haloooooo....? 

ich hab mir die Klamotten bereits vor 10 Tagen zum Preis ( Sonderangebot, da schon länger im Sortiment ) von 4,98 ( Hosen ) bei Aldi Süd ( Raum München) gekauft!

Die Hosen sind für diiiiie Kohle mehr als gut!!!!!


----------



## Jan Itor (29. September 2005)

Erster Tragetest der Aldihose bei ca. 12-15°: An den Beinen sehr angenehm, nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt und winddicht, mal abwarten wie die sich bei 0° macht. Das Sitzpolster ist mir zu dünn, länger als 2-3 Stunden geht das denke ich nicht. Und die Spasszone wird eindeutig zu kühl, denke da ist Thermounterwäsche ab <10° nötig. 
Für 10 kann man nicht meckern, aber wenn man nicht jeden Pfennig umdrehen muss, ist Markenware sicherlich einen Großteil des Geldes wert.


----------



## RyoBerlin (4. Oktober 2005)

So hab mir auch die Klamotten gekauft.

Um genau zu sein Jacke, Unterhemd-lang und nachträglich noch die Hose.
Fahr oft mit na recht winddichten PolyamidHose... aber die Kühlt zu stark aus ;-)

Fazit, Die Jacke(L) könnte mehr gefüttert sein, sieht so "hohl" aus innen ;-) nen Fleece wär da wohl gut, den hat sie aber wohl nur am Kragen!
Ist zwar Winddicht, aber mehr Futtermaterial wäre nötig damit man sie als WINTERJacke beiteln darf ;-)
Hab mich daher nicht getraut hinten ne trinkflasche zu verstauen da die kühlend im rücken liegen würde.. brrr.
Ausserdem fällt sie etwas schlabberig aus. Von der Seitenlänge OK aber Ärmenlänge und die tiefe(vorne<->hinten) könnten für mich kleiner sein, ebenso scheint der KRagen Riesig ;-)

Das Unterhemd(M) fällt ebenfalls recht groß aus. Aber ne nummer kleiner würde ich vermutlich nicht in die Ärmel kommen hehe. Sitzt dennoch sehr angenehm.

Nin ne kurze Strecke (ca. 5km) gefahren und war doch etwas befeuchtet...schwitze immer schnell und stark :-( aber es trocknet wenigstens viel schneller als mein Baumwollzeugs und es fühlt sich nicht so feucht an.

Hose(XL): auch ohne Träger, passt ganz gut nur oben wohl nich lang genug jedenfalls komtm das Sitzpolster nich bin an meinen körper ran (nur wenn ich aufm rad sitze wirds hochgedrückt ;-) Ansonsten iss die Passform gut.
Bin mit gefahren und sie iss auch gut Winddicht und wärmt.. als ich in den Regen kam hat meine PolyamidAussenhose leider den Regen nur bedingt fernhalten können (iss halt keine Regenhose) so das ich dann an den Beinen doch auskühlte da die RadHose Feucht wurde.
Reflexstreifen an der Hose brauch ich nicht so geh ich sicher nich auf die Straße ;-) (Siehe Foto)






Hab dann noch unter der Jacke ein microFleece-"Shirt"(lang)(L) von Tchibo und notfalls über der Jacke eine Regenjacke (von Tchibo).


PS: bin 1.83m bei ca. 85Kg


----------



## Moped Dennis (4. Oktober 2005)

die jacke sieht etwas zu gross aus! ich meine ich hab ja auch die blaue in L und mir passt die perfekt!

und die hose haste in XL, hmmm dann muss die ja recht klein ausfallen!

bei der aldi hose vom letzten winter fand ich auch das das polster schlecht saß.


----------



## 1. saison (6. Oktober 2005)

also wenn man die klamotten mal so richtig eingesaftet hat, dann trocknen sie zwar flugs, ABER wenn man sie am nächsten tag wieder anzieht, dann stinken sie erbärmlich. ist das normal? irgendwie hatte das problem im sommer mit anderen trikots etc. nicht so. soll ich nun die klamotten nach einmal tragen immer waschen?


----------



## RyoBerlin (6. Oktober 2005)

also hab mein unterhemd gestern gewaschen.. das dauert mehr als 12h im Warmen Bad bis das wieder Trocken iss!!!

Inkl. kurz schleudern vorher.

Schnell nenn ich das nich gerade *G*

Stinken tun bei mir nur das Unterhemd nach dem Fahren ;-) und zwar nach Bakteriell zersetztem Schweiß hehe.. nach dem Waschen (mach meist nur handwäsche in der wanne das teil einzeln) isses aber wieder alles Ok. nehme das von ALDI empfohlene Waschmittel was auf der Packung steht.
Stiftung Warentest hat ihm auch ein GUT gegeben.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Oktober 2005)

ja, die stinken. aber meine 130 euro sugoi hose stinkt am rückennetz auch, wenn ich sie drei mal gefahren bin. das hat mit preis nicht zu tun. plastik ist plastik.


----------



## gnss (6. Oktober 2005)

RyoBerlin schrieb:
			
		

> also hab mein unterhemd gestern gewaschen.. das dauert mehr als 12h im Warmen Bad bis das wieder Trocken iss!!!



draussen bei sonne und leichtem wind dauert es ungefähr 3


----------



## daniel77 (6. Oktober 2005)

RyoBerlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hose(XL): auch ohne Träger, passt ganz gut nur oben wohl nich lang genug jedenfalls komtm das Sitzpolster nich bin an meinen körper ran (nur wenn ich aufm rad sitze wirds hochgedrückt ;-) Ansonsten iss die Passform gut.



 das nenne ich auch mal `ne gute Passform !

Mal im Ernst probier mal `ne "vernünftige" Hose an und Du wirst sehen was gute Passform ist. 
Dieses Problem haben die Aldi-Hosen wohl jedes Jahr, sind halt eher für kleine, "untersetzte" Menschen mit kurzen, dünnen Beinen gemacht.
Die Trägerhose vom letzten Jahr hat mir sogar noch in XXL in die Klö*en gezwickt. 
Die Jacke `hab ich mir letztes Jahr auch gegönnt und wirklich nur einmal angehabt, weil zu Kurze Arme, zu weiter Schnitt am Oberkörper und auch noch sa*mäßig schwer.
Aber jedem das was er will, ich war heute jedenfalls mit meinem neuen Shimano Wintertrikot ca. 1 Stunde biken und ich war weder kalt noch nass und sah auch noch verdammt gut aus  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RyoBerlin (6. Oktober 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> draussen bei sonne und leichtem wind dauert es ungefähr 3



LOOOL der Sommer iss vorbei!



			
				daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal im Ernst probier mal `ne "vernünftige" Hose an und Du wirst sehen was gute Passform ist.


Das geht bei mir nur Maßgeschneidert!
War mal letztes Jahr Jeans kaufen...
zwischen 14eur und 90Eur anprobiert...
Die einzige die mir passte war die für 14eur ausm Woolworth...



			
				daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Problem haben die Aldi-Hosen wohl jedes Jahr, sind halt eher für kleine, "untersetzte" Menschen mit kurzen, dünnen Beinen gemacht.


Jo ich hab Lange beine, dünne Waden, Breite Oberschenkel, ein SEHR Breites Becken und eine schmale Tailie! *G*


Ansonsten sei gesagt trägt sich recht gut, die überlänge der Ärmen z.b. iss praktisch weil man die ärmel etwas über die hände ziehen kann zum wärmen (wenn man keine handschuhe hat hehe)
Das ich so stark schwitze dafür kann die kleidung nix.. muss einfach langsahmer fahren


----------



## foenfrisur (7. Oktober 2005)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> :eher für kleine, "untersetzte" Menschen mit kurzen, dünnen Beinen gemacht.



der typische aldi user:

dünne beine, wenig bis gar keine nennenswerte fortbewegungsmuskulatur
keinen arsch in der hose...und eier auch keine..
aber nen bauch, so fett wie die salami aus der plasteverpackung im regal...ein wahrer aldi-bier-bunker....

der wanst hängt dann locker über...bis zu den oberschenkeln.
und über diesen astralen oberkörper passen dann auch die viel zu weiten oberteile perfekt.

also...weiß gar nicht was ihr habt!

passt doch alles 1A


----------



## RyoBerlin (18. Oktober 2005)

Bei Tchibo gibts gerade ne Thermo Fleece Jacke.
Was meint ihr, kann man das gut über den anderen klamotten tragen (Aldi Langarm Unterhemd, Tchi microfleece Shirt, Aldi Radjacke) ?!

bzw. ob das Teil was taugt im bezug auf wärmen?!





Wenn's mal kühler wird: Das atmungsaktive Thermo-Fleece ist angenehm weich, wärmend und dabei superleicht. Bequemer, sportlicher Schnitt. Modische Cord-Besätze an Ärmeln und Kragen. Antipilling-Ausrüstung verhindert Faserknötchen. Pflegeleicht und schnell trocknend.

    * Hochschließender Kragen: Innen weiches Fleece, außen Cord
    * 2-Wege-Reißverschluss
    * Kordelzug mit Stoppern am Bund
    * Flauschig weiche Innenseite
    * 2-Reißverschluss-
      Eingrifftaschen
    * Raglan-Ärmel

Material: 100% Polyester; Cord-Besatz: 100% Baumwolle
Farbe: Schlamm
Wäsche: 40°


----------



## Jan Itor (18. Oktober 2005)

Ist anscheinend nicht winddicht, also eher unter der Aldi-Jacke zu tragen denke ich, dafür isse aber vielleicht etwas voluminös.


----------



## RyoBerlin (18. Oktober 2005)

stimmt nich winddicht.. naja dafür hätte ich die tchibo regenjacke winddicht und wasserdicht. *G*

Andererseits iss das doch nicht so wichtig wenn Unterhemd und UnterJacke schon winddicht sind oder?! *G*


----------



## Ro83er (18. Oktober 2005)

prinzipiell ja richtig, das nutzt aber nur was wenn du den Fleece DARUNTER trägst....grade durch nen fleece pfeifts wie sonst nur die Dampfeisenbahn. Und das was dich warmhält ist ja mehr oder weniger die "Luftschicht" im Fleece, wenn die dauernd weggeblasen wird ists halt fürn Sack.
Aber drunterzuiehen kann man magels Armbündchen (ehrlich, ich würd sowas nicht aushalten   ) wohl auch vergessen. Also nur kaufen wenn du's nicht nur zum Biken brauchen kannst...

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RyoBerlin (18. Oktober 2005)

also doch unter die regenjacke ;-)

na ich kanns ja ma kaufen hab ja rückgaberecht bei nichtgefallen.


----------



## BBK (19. Oktober 2005)

also die aldi nord hose mit trägern msus ich sagen sitzt nahe zu perfekt von der wärme ok allerdings werdn die eier ganz schön kalt und das wo wir noch ncihtmal winter haben   
Die lidl jacke ist eigentlich auch prima wird ab an den schultern recht kalt finde ich


----------



## osbow (19. Oktober 2005)

gibt´s die sachen noch irgendwo zu kaufen außer jetzt die tschibo jacke


----------



## wookie (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe mir meiner Familie die Handschuhe, Trikot, Hose (mit Träger) gekauft.

Wenn ich nach dem Sport die hose aufmache, hab ich das gefühl, als ob unten am Hosenbund 3 Liter wasser pro Bein rauslaufen. Ich hab schon 2 Hosen übereinander angezogen, weils gestern beim Night-Ride so kalt war. - Jetzt hab ich ne fetter erkältung, weil alles nass war !!   

Man muss ja auch sehr naif sein, wenn man glaubt für das geld ne wirklich gute Hose zu bekommen 

Die Handschuhe sind aber OK, das Trikot auch. Das Trikot zerstöre ich sowieso regelmässig durch stürtze und crash's *G*


----------



## gnss (19. Oktober 2005)

zu viel angehabt? ich habe gestern beim nr auch die aldihose mit trägern angehabt und neige sehr zum schwitzen, aber es war nichts übermäßig nass und kalt war es schon gar nicht.


----------



## karmakiller (19. Oktober 2005)

die Aldi-Winterhose ist für 10  in meinen Augen unschlagbar 
also ich habe die vom letzten Jahr (Aldi Nord) mit Trägern und die von diesem Jahr (Aldi Süd) ohne Träger 
die sind beide 1A  
übermäßiges Schwitzen hab ich noch gar nicht festgestellt 
@osbow:

guck mal bei ebay nach crane oder shamp


----------



## Jan Itor (19. Oktober 2005)

Also an den Beinen sind die Dinger echt gut, aber nen Eierwärmer ist ab 5° Pflicht.
Bin gestern mit Lidl-Jacke aus dem Sommer, Aldi Unterhemd und Hose gefahren, das was alles angenehm zu tragen, aber Füße und Hände waren eiskalt.
Frieren auf dem Rad ist einfach Sch....., da geht der ganze Spaß flöten. Werde in dem Bereich noch etwas aufrüsten, und dann kann der Winter kommen.


----------



## Riddick (19. Oktober 2005)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> Die Handschuhe sind aber OK, ...


Na ja, ich weiss nicht. Finde, die halten bei den momentanen Temperaturen (ca. 0° frühmorgens) nicht besonders warm. Und bei einem Handschuh ist mir gestern auch schon nach wenigen Malen anziehen (keine 10 x) die Naht zwischen Ballen und dem Teil, an dem der Klettverschluss ist, eingerissen.   

Werd' später mal zum Aldi fahren und reklamieren - wenn ich den Kassenzettel noch finde.   Hab' aber in weiser Voraussicht damals 2 Paar mitgenommen, da ich befürchtete, dass die nicht sehr lange halten. Etwas mehr hätte ich allerdings schon erwartet. 

Riddick


----------



## RyoBerlin (19. Oktober 2005)

gibts eigentlich irgendwo noch billige handschuhe? *G*

Ansonsten muss ich wohl wenns wirklich nötig wird für 18.-EUR welche bei Karstadt-Sport kaufen (wasserdicht,winddicht, athmungsaktiv)

die Tchibo Jacke iss übrigens SEHR wärmend.

Aber die M war mir zu klein hätte doch wie immer bei L bleiben sollen (nur L iss meisten zu groß insbesondere am Hals...)


----------



## Riddick (19. Oktober 2005)

RyoBerlin schrieb:
			
		

> gibts eigentlich irgendwo noch billige handschuhe? *G*


Jepp, beim Stadler. Die haben Winterhandschuhe ab 9,95 . Ich werd' aber wohl etwas mehr investieren und mir demnächst die Pearl Izumi AmFIB oder Inferno bestellen.

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RyoBerlin (19. Oktober 2005)

10eur?

winddicht,wasserdicht,athmungsaktiv und wärmend?

dann lohnen sich die 1-2h fahrt hin und nochmal zurück evtl. *G*


----------



## Riddick (20. Oktober 2005)

RyoBerlin schrieb:
			
		

> winddicht,wasserdicht,athmungsaktiv und wärmend?


Du hast nach "billig" gefragt.    Dass die Teile alle Deine Anforderungen erfüllen, würde ich mal bezweifeln - ich fand sie z.B. relativ dünn. Für was Anständiges wirst Du doch ein paar Tacken mehr hinlegen müssen.   




> dann lohnen sich die 1-2h fahrt hin und nochmal zurück evtl. *G*


Dann bestell lieber sowas: http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...ct/View/123693?CatID=351000039&ProdPerPage=20

Kommt letztendlich billiger, als die ganze Fahrerei und ist qualitativ sicher besser.   

Riddick


----------



## RyoBerlin (20. Oktober 2005)

ist aber teurer nicht billiger ;-)
vielleicht günstiger aber nicht billiger! *G*

na da kann ich auch die für 18eur im Karstadt mit Membrane Kaufen ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (3. November 2005)

Crane Sports Winter Radsporthose

wer hat noch nicht


----------

